# Help us!!!



## panic (Feb 23, 2011)

Ok; so recently i endeavored into the hobby of frog's. I have always raised Ball Morphs and Gecko's so i wanted a new start. I got my half and half tank set up great. It's a 10gallon, spring water filtered tank. I have river rocks and a large basking area (which they rarely Use). I use a small UTH and keep the water warm. Recently I had a catastrophic melt down and all my frogs have died. (4)
One last week, two more later in the week, now the last soldier has bit the dust! Once they passed i noticed the secretion of their poison was making large bubbles in the tank. Im sure this helped kill the rest, but i have no clue. I would LOVE some advice of any kind? Please help I actually loved these interesting little guys.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

First, what type of frogs? Frogs generally don't need an undertank heater (if that's what UTH stands for). What are the temps in your tank?

Second---I'm not following the poison bubbles thing--does that mean the goo left from decomposing dead animals? 

Third, did you use proper quarantine procedures before introducing the frogs to your main tank? Also, did you have them screened for parasites/coccidia beforehand?


----------



## panic (Feb 23, 2011)

these are Fire Bellied Toads Sorry for not listing type. The bubbles started forming ten minutes after they died, I'm always checking on them. I noticed it was a very sticky substance coming off the dead toad. I quarantined everything yes. The ONLY thing is, I did not have them checked......My temps are around 75-80 and then i turn the lights and things off it may drop a little. They eat medium Crickets.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Edit...sorry replied before seeing the toad comment


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Interesting. These toads are very forgiving. I can only think that somehow a toxin was introduced. Maybe leaching into the water from substrate or decorations or cleaning fluids. Did you use bleach? If they were healthy when you got them (no parasites or diseases) then probably it was something that poisoned them. They tolerate a range of temps. Mine survived the ice storm of 2009 just fine. It got down to about 55 degrees inside with no power. They don't need a heater.


----------



## panic (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought the tank brand new and cleaned it with just warm (hot hot) water and let it run for a few weeks........They seemed very healthy. They ate well latched together a couple of times. All of a sudden (dead) Once ONE kicked it they all went downhill fast.........I got them at a petstore so i have no idea what could have happened?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Always have fecal counts run on your animals. The way they died sounds more like chytrid or some sort of poisoning, though.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your losses. Definately not a good start to a new hobby. I agree that it sounds like they were poisoned or something along those lines. 

What about any of the decorations added. Did you not rise off a plant completely before introducing it? The leaves could have been sprayed with any number of chemicals (hebicides, fungicides, pesticides, etc) which could have killed your toads. If you don't completely rinse the roots, fertilizer could have been introduced to your tanks which could harm your pets as well. Try to backtrack everything you did to try and correct the problem next time.

One final thought. If you were heating the water be careful. You can heat the water up to dangerous levels while the ambient temps in the tank remain low giving the impression that you need more heat. Don't make a toad hotub obviously. Not saying this is what happened, just a possibility.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

What was the water temps at time of death. Fire bellied toads don't like it too hot. If the tank was 75-80 and the outside room was 70, the water would've had to have been in the lo 80's. It might have been too hot in the tank.


----------



## panic (Feb 23, 2011)

The tank temp is 72 at the hottest this winter. It is warming up here so i turned it down to 70. I really think i got these amphibians with a decease, and once they dies it looked like they released the poison into the tank. Which could have killed the rest in time? My best bet was too clean everything take out useless decor, and scrub down with hot hot water. I never use bleach, so i don't think I poisoned them. TIME TOO START OVER.......Would pics help let yall know what it looks like?


----------



## panic (Feb 23, 2011)

What kind of poisoning could they have gotten?


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

These pet stores sometimes don't take really good care of their animals. Tear it apart, clean everything and start over with frogs from a different store this time. Good Luck.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Pics would be good just to have on the forum for future reference.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Then why did you say the tank was 75-80f this whole winter? That is too hot. If it was 80f in the tank and your room was near 70 the water had to be too hot, near 90 or possibly higher.



panic said:


> The tank temp is 72 at the hottest this winter. It is warming up here so i turned it down to 70. I really think i got these amphibians with a decease, and once they dies it looked like they released the poison into the tank. Which could have killed the rest in time? My best bet was too clean everything take out useless decor, and scrub down with hot hot water. I never use bleach, so i don't think I poisoned them. TIME TOO START OVER.......Would pics help let yall know what it looks like?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Try getting your frogs from a reputable breeder instead of a petstore if you can.You just don't know the history of the animals or how they were handled at the petstore or in transit to the store.


----------

